
PostgreSQL at 10TB and Beyond - einhverfr
http://ledgersmbdev.blogspot.com/2017/01/postgresql-at-10-tb-and-above.html
======
einhverfr
It is worth noting here that most of the problems listed here for active
discussion are problems that occur with volume and load.

But for reference:

1\. Table partitioning was used to solve autovacuum and statistical
correlation problems on the work tables

2\. Non-1NF designs need to understand atomicity as being relational and not
ontological in nature. I.e. what you are doing with the data determines
atomicity far more than the data itself, and

3\. Immutable functions and functional indexes _rock_ on PostgreSQL.

Also I cannot stress enough the need for doing real monitoring and simulation
of problems.

------
justinclift
It might be useful to point people at your blog point via the pgsql-advocacy
mailing list too. :)

[https://lists.postgresql.org/mj/mj_wwwusr?user=&passw=&func=...](https://lists.postgresql.org/mj/mj_wwwusr?user=&passw=&func=lists-
long-full&extra=pgsql-advocacy)

~~~
einhverfr
This was actually an expanded based on the email I sent to the advocacy list
last week. That email lead to the invitation to Moscow.

~~~
justinclift
Ahhh cool. I should keep more of an eye on that list. :)

